
Ask HN: Is there anywhere besides Shenzhen that can build a touchscreen device? - jasonhanley
Is there anywhere else in the world besides Shenzhen, China that can build a complete modern touchscreen device?<p>I know some devices are &quot;made&quot; in Taiwan and India, but I get the sense they are just assembling from parts built mostly in China.<p>Is there anywhere else in the world that has the capability and ecosystem to support putting together a full modern touchscreen device, or has this capability been concentrated to one single region on the entire planet?
======
rman666
Foxconn is building in Wisconsin, but I don’t know if those will be
touchscreens.

